# New BLD WR: Haiyan Zhuang 45.55



## Anthony (Jul 19, 2009)

I can't believe no one has posted this yet..






Insane, 13 second memo.
Improving his own WR by 2 seconds.

And all he got was a couple claps and a good job?

I love the way he pauses, he makes it look hardcore.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13839


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=210135#post210135
Edit:Adam beat me.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh, sorry. That thread wasn't on the main page, and then I checked the blindcubing section and didn't see anything about it. :/
I should have checked the video gallery.

:fp


----------



## Zava (Jul 21, 2009)

Anthony said:


> And all he got was a couple claps and a good job?



of course it's all he got. you can't (or mustn't) applaud loud during a blindfolded event


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 21, 2009)

Zava said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > And all he got was a couple claps and a good job?
> ...



Its probably a lot more than he's used to. Danyang is especially strict about this, so he probably gets nothing at Chinese comps.


----------



## Faz (Jul 21, 2009)

Zava said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > And all he got was a couple claps and a good job?
> ...



Hahaha, try telling the NZ announcer that.

During memo he was talking to the crowd and handing out cubes and stuff.

"The contestants are now memorising their cubes."
"The timer starts when the competitor puts on his blindfold" - Seriously


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 21, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...


Earplugs and headphones (no music) are allowed for those that get distracted by noise. Also, I can remember finger-snipping as a very polite and silent way to applaud during a blindfolded event

I still haven't met Haiyan Zhuang or Ville in person. I hope they will compete against eachother at Worlds and hopefully get some competition from others as well. I would so like to see Guimonds ultra-fake blindsolve-behind-the-back get beaten by a real official blindsolve


----------

